# New to pensacola



## FishinHunni (Aug 10, 2015)

Funny thing, I actually got my boyfriend into fishing and now all he wants to do is fish! He caught his first bull red but that wasn't enough for him! We do not own a boat and with dealing with a fathers funeral we can't really afford to rent one. We'd really like to go out on a boat and catch some kings since neither of us have caught one. More tHan willing to help with the gas for the boat but if anyone is heading out and would like some eager company please let me know!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Look into getting a couple of decent sit on top fishing kayaks. You can do everything from river fishing to off the beach fishing for kings with them! Best of all, once the initial purchase is made, all you need to get is your daily bait/ice/drinks/snacks!

Swing by Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre and check out their big paddle sports room!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Also look on CL for Gheenoe's, very stable.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Go on down towards the bottom of the main page of the forum and there is a section called need a ride? Need a crew?. You might have luck getting on a trip there.


----------

